# E. R. Mixon Washington, N. C.



## 1ringostar (Jun 25, 2017)

Would like some information on this subject.  Have a bottle with this on it and would like to know what might have been in the bottle etc.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 26, 2017)

Could we see some pictures? A picture is worth a thousand words.
Jim S.


----------

